# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  > Публичное бета-тестирование  >  AVPTool 11.0.0.1142

## Aleksandra

Для тестирования доступна текущая сборка *Kaspersky Virus Removal Tool 2011* (также известная как AVPTool) — http://devbuilds.kaspersky-labs.com/...lds/AVPTool11/



Данный продукт содержит в себе антивирусный сканер и предназначен для однократной проверки и лечения заражённой системы, в том числе системы с уже установленным антивирусным ПО. 

*Отличия от предыдущей версии:*

*1.* Улучшен пользовательский интерфейс
*2.* Упрощен инсталлятор
*3.* Возможен запуск с флешек
*4.* Реализована самозащита процесса

*На что обратить внимание при тестировании:*

*1.* Установка и удаление драйвера на вашей системе, отсутствие конфликтов с другими драйверами
*2.* Проверка файлов (не должно быть падений и зависаний AVPTool)
*3.* Ошибки в интерфейсе продукта (опечатки и т.п.)
*4.* Работа AVPTool в системе с установленным KAV/KIS или антивирусами других производителей 
*5.* Выполнение скриптов AVZ

Язык интерфейса можно выбрать при старте ПО на этапе принятия лицензионного соглашения.

*Известные проблемы* (про это сообщать не надо):

*1.* При проверке области «Системная память» найденные угрозы не могут быть вылечены или удалены
*2.* Текущая версия AVPTool не восстанавливает реестр при подмене системного провайдера winsock (используйте Winsock Fix)
*3.* При запуске данной сборки появляется сообщение «базы устарели»
*4.* Дистрибутив содержит большое количество неиспользуемых локализаций
*5.* Все интернет-ссылки из продукта ведут на случайные страницы сайта www.kaspersky.com

*Получение диагностической информации:*

• дампы — 
При падении AVPTool сохраняет дампы в папке %TMP%
Файлы дампов имеют имена следующего вида:
KAT.11.0.0.1141_01.27_14.08_1748.GUI.full.dmp
KAT.11.0.0.1141_01.27_14.08_1748.GUI.mini.dmp
KAT.11.0.0.1141_01.27_14.08_1748.GUI.tiny.dmp
(здесь 01.27_14.08 — дата, время, 1748 — pid)
• трассировки — 
Сохраняются там же в %TMP%, но по умолчанию выключены.
Для включения трассировок можно использовать reg-файл во вложении.

Архив нужно распаковать и добавить в реестр до запуска AVPTool.
При этом также включатся трассировки для KAV/KIS 2010 (и наоборот, если включить трассировки в KAV/KIS 2010 — они включатся и в AVPTool).

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Aleksandra

Для тестирования доступна *Kaspersky Virus Removal Tool 2011* версии 11.0.0.1146 — http://devbuilds.kaspersky-labs.com/...1.0.0.1146.exe

----------


## regist

уже три дня как перестали обновлять программу. пруф.

----------

